# An update on my spiders



## ErikWestblom (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey guys! Been a while since I posted any pics of my spiders. Some of these are new, and some are just new pics of old spiders.

0.0.1 Cupiennius coccineus











0.1 Cupiennius getazi






0.0.1 Cupiennius salei






0.1 Dolomedes fimbriatus






0.0.1 Lycosidae sp. "Ghana" (notice her crappy leg)











0.0.1 Thelcticopis modesta











0.1 Plexippus paykulli
















0.2.16 Lycosa tarantula

Females:





















And some of the cute babies:





































There ya go!


----------



## Draiman (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice collection.  Your salticid is an adult female _Plexippus paykulli_, a cosmopolitan species.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Mar 20, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Nice collection.  Your salticid is an adult female _Plexippus paykulli_, a cosmopolitan species.


Thank you! I had no idea what it was 

Edit: When searching on Google, I found some pics of the males, and they look exactly as the spider I found very close to the female


----------



## brandi71183 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Plexippus paykulli*

The Plexippus paykulli is so cute!!! I love the eyes on it.


----------



## Godzirra (Mar 21, 2009)

zomg zomg, those babies are just so adorable


----------



## Diggy415 (Mar 21, 2009)

the pic of the Cupiennius coccineus has a picture of a sitting cat, see it??


----------



## jsloan (Mar 22, 2009)

The lycosid sitting in the funnel web could be _*Sosippus sp.*_


----------



## Amelia (Mar 22, 2009)

I see it. Neat collection!


----------



## ErikWestblom (Mar 22, 2009)

jsloan said:


> The lycosid sitting in the funnel web could be _*Sosippus sp.*_


Checked up Sosippus, and it's a NW genus. Was googling a bit and found the genus Hippasa, which seems to be accurate. Following species occur near Ghana in Africa (where it was found):

Hippasa albopunctata
Hippasa brechti
Hippasa cinerea
Hippasa decemnotata
Hippasa lamtoensis
Hippasa marginata

Should be one of those species, but for now I'll call it Hippasa sp. "Ghana".


----------



## davidbarber1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool stuff Erik! Yeah, I remember some of your older spiders.

David


----------



## jsloan (Mar 22, 2009)

ErikWestblom said:


> Checked up Sosippus, and it's a NW genus. Was googling a bit and found the genus Hippasa, which seems to be accurate. Following species occur near Ghana in Africa (where it was found):
> 
> Hippasa albopunctata
> Hippasa brechti
> ...


Yes, I should have asked where it was from.  

Here's a page devoted to the _Hippasa_ genus.  Lots of information for making an ID:

http://www.ecology.ugent.be/terec/personal.php?pers=sa&page=sa0


----------

